# I am totally freaking out right now!!! Suggestions??



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am totally freaking out right now!!!!!!!!!! 

A squirrels nest fell down out of a tree because of some strong winds. Well, I just found it this afternoon, and then I let Gracie out to go potty and kind of forgot that she was outside (my bad!!). She is fine, but now she is INFESTED with fleas!!!!!! I found probably 20 already. She has NEVER had a flea before today. I put Front Line on her and combed all that I could find out, but there are more. They are gravitating towards her ears - ewh!!!! I'm vacuuming and cleaning like crazy. I had NO idea an infestation could occur in like 15 minutes! In the winter?!

Right now I put Gracies ex-pen back up on tile and one little bed so I can easily wash it. I don't want her on the carpet, soft chairs, blankets, etc. because fleas love that. While they are coming off of her I want her on the cold tile where the fleas hate to be. But giving her a bed that I can wash easily. She isn't loving that she is caged up because we took it down a few months ago. Poor Grace. I feel bad for her, but I can't have my house infested with these guys. I pray I can get up ALL the eggs and fleas within 24 hours - when she is finally ready to rejoin our community.


STUPID SQUIRRELS!! Any suggestions - please pass them along.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Give her Capstar. It should kill all the fleas pretty quickly. Sorry you're going through this fleas are so gross!

Also if you can't get her the capstar, give her a bath using dawn dish soap. It kills fleas.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also cover her in dish soap to at least kill the live ones right away. Ugh  If there were that many that fast, I would also treat the house. Yikes!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I was acting before thinking and gave her Front Line because that is what I had. Now, I can't bathe her for 24 hours. I will her give her a bath tomorrow night in dish soap. Never heard of that - so thanks. What is Capstar?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I'm going to shampoo my carpets tonight. I wasn't planning on it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Frontline makes a topical flea spray as well. You try that too while you are waiting for the systemic Frontline to take effect (24-48 hours, I think).


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Unfortunately I was acting before thinking and gave her Front Line because that is what I had. Now, I can't bathe her for 24 hours. I will her give her a bath tomorrow night in dish soap. Never heard of that - so thanks. What is Capstar?


Lina is right-Capstar is a pill that is to be used 1 per day in conjunction with this other stuff called Program. Capstar kills the adult fleas really fast (within 10 minutes and you can use it with Advantage or Frontline), Program interrupts the egg cycle. I bought them before I got Pixie but haven't had to use it yet. I wish I lived near you-I have a brand new package I'd give you!! You caught them very early-pick those suckers out! She's white so they'll be obvious. The Frontline will help. I believe it takes 24 hrs to kill them. Things should look much better tomorrow morning. Just another thing to drive you nuts.. (no pun intended-darn squirrels)!! Hope the stress is minimized for you!

Oh yeah-borax for the carpets-I know there are threads about it here somewhere. It kills them and is safe. 
Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

One good thing - the kids had friends over today - so she hung out in one area mostly. So, that should make it easier than if she were tromping through the entire house before I found them.

I'm going to have to find the borax thread. My husband is buying flea/bug spray. Not sure if I should shampoo or not. Also not sure if the spray is safe either.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Maybe after you spray, you can wash it off in 24 hours when you bathe her. Yikes, I'm so sorry you are dealing with fleas. I hate fleas!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your emotional support. I hate bugs!!!!

I think I'm going to get some Borax. I've read a few threads on it. My only question is - can Gracie walk around on it? It has to stay in the carpet for 24 - 48 hours before I can vacuum. Does anyone know? I don't want to have her walking around on it and then later find out it hurt her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you do bathe her, be sure to wet & soap the areas around her ears and rectum first. This is gross, but fleas will go into the dryer crevices to hide from the soapy water only to emerge later (or cause other problems). You want to keep them from crawling into her ears, nostrils and rectum for a sanctuary from the soapy water. Soap her at both ends and then work towards the middle, making sure you leave the soapy mixture in her armpits and all the small, tight areas where fleas may hide. Sometimes they are only "stunned" by the soapy mixture, but you want to suffocate & kill them, so leave it on for a few minutes. (Keep her feet in some warm water to help make her feel warmer.)

If you have carpeting in the house, you can sprinkle some Diatomaceous Earth on your carpets to kill the fleas too, and then vacuum it up after a bit. It is a natural way to kill them without putting chemicals into your home. (It is a mechanical killer, not a chemical killer.) You can put the food grade DE on Gracie too (but don't put a pool grade DE on her). It is good to put a food grade DE on her bedding to also eliminate any that have fallen off into her bedding that you may have missed. You can get DE from a nursery or most hardware stores that have gardening supplies. I'm not certain where to get food grade DE.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Kimberly - I called the one organic pet place about 2 minutes from my house and they had some. I got their just in time - 10 minutes before closing. So - your recommendation came just in time. Thanks for your message. 

I'm excited to try it since it is safe to ingest, inhale, etc. She said they have pill form for humans which kill intestinal parasites - so it is completely safe. I am going to sprinkle it everywhere she has been. I got it in the smallest container they make (3 lbs!!!) It is huge and can cover 6,000 sq. ft. Luckily it was only $20. She says it kills ants and even cock roaches. Luckily I've never had roaches, but we do have an occasional outbreak of ants, and now I have a great solution for them. I'm excited.

But I wish they were gone now!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yuck! Karen, I have no suggestions since Gryff has never had fleas, but it sounds like you got good advice from everyone here as usual. I hope you get it cleared up quickly.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yikes! I didn't think fleas live where it is cold?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd wash her with Joy, vacuum the heck out of the carpet, and get a hose end sprayer, some LARGE containers of Joy, and douse the yard tomorrow. I don't really know the reason for not washing for 24 hours other than washing off the Frontline but it would be worth a little research. The Fall fleas here are resistant to Frontline anyway. Kill them now would be my method.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad the timing worked well for you, Karen! I always keep some DE on hand for my yard as my neighbor doesn't seem to do any care for his dog and she's a sweety who sleeps right against my fence, so I sprinkle some DE between our yards as soon as it gets warm. (Got the tip from a holistic breeder.)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

DE is great stuff and it works so fast! I've been using it for several months and the only side effect that I've noticed are dry feet (ours and the pets) from walking on it. 
my 5lb bag is still 3/4 of the way full! A little goes a LONG way!
I'm going to treat the yard with beneficial nematodes this spring to keep fleas out of the yard. 
I'm hoping that between the two we may not have to use chemical flea meds on the pets this summer.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yuck Karen, I'm so sorry you have to deal with those nasty creatures. Hope all the suggestions work out for you. Pablo surprised us with a nice infestation in his first week of getting here uke:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

My house is one great big dust bomb right now after working the DE into the carpet. I'll be dusting for a while, but it will be worth it if it is successful. 

I think I was dumb when I comb out the fleas inside the house!!! I'm hoping I kept seeing the same few fleas over and over and not the 20 I thought. Regardless, I am desperately trying to do the right thing. I hate fleas!!

I gave Gracie a little thing to chew on and it is gone and she is just in her little ex-pen crying. I feel so bad for her. We talk to her and pet her and pick her up somewhat, but I really want the Front Line to be on for at least 24 hours before I let her roam the house. I hate hearing her cry.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Tom - what do you suggest for diluting the Joy and water for the yard? I hate to kill the grass.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Karen--I feel your pain and wanted to send you a (((hug))).


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shame on me I didn't read all the posts but when I read you were vacuuming I had to post. Be careful to dump your vacuum outside I have always been told fleas love the vacuum and hatch faster...so you may want to try and dump it outside and clean it up before vacuuming again. Just an idea to help you out


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

Karen,
I use Comfortis on both Mochi and Tofu for flea protection. It kills fleas within 30 minutes and it's a once-a-month pill. Program (lufenuron) only prevents fleas from reproducing. Therefore, the live ones can still keep biting. I had to switch out of Sentinel because of this. It wasn't killing the fleas. For other worms protection (heartworm, roundworms, hookworms, etc) , I'm giving them Interceptor.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Lina - get some Capstar from the vet. It is one application and in one hour they say all fleas should be dead. While that is happening, wash EVERYTHING she has had contact with!!! Darn those squirrels!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This is what my vet recommended for the yard. It's an ant killer called Over 'n Out. http://www.pestproducts.com/over_n_out.htmShe said that it's safe for the pups, but has the same ingredient as most flea killers. As we live in hot, humid flea loving country, we have used this for the past two years with great success. (along with advantage multi).


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The Joy won't kill the grass. I use it in our dog yard all the time towards the end of summer after the grass is cut short(maybe once a week and try for a couple of days before a rain is expected) when fleas seem to be the worst here. I use a hose-end sprayer, put the Joy in that diluted 1:1 with water and stir it in the container a bit so it can suck it out and spray it on the highest setting. Our dog yards back right up to several hundred acres of woods so I spray outside the yards with Sevin every couple of weeks during warm weather. I don't use any poisons in the yards.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1366727


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I feel for you. We went through the fleas about a year ago and I almost went crazy. One day at friends and Smarty was covered. I worried myself and her almost to death picking them off, hair by hair. We now have Capstar that I will not hesitate to use if we get another infestation.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

The weather is suppose to be 36 today with possible snow tonight. Do you think the fleas will die? I'm thinking they were alive this time of year only because they were staying warm with the squirrels. I've lived in this house for 12 1/2 years with dogs the entire time and NEVER had a flea on any one of my dogs. So, this is very unusual.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm calling the vet today regarding Capstar.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Yikes! I had this happen years ago when we brought in wood for our fireplace. It was winter and I guess the little buggers were hiding in the wood.

You have great advice here and I know they'll be gone in no time. Capstar does the trick and advantage will "break the cycle".


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Quick action is the best solution. We have not had a recurrence, except an occasional flea picked up at the park or in our woods. My dogs are on Frontline and Sentinel, we have massive numbers of squirrels and deer that are in the yard daily. I never thought about Squirrels’ nest being infested with fleas. One thing I do know is the cold will not kill the flea eggs in the yard.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear. Just sending you and gracie a hug.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh man!

I had a similar incident a few months ago long story short, Gucci was around a flea infested outdoor dog the very day she was due for Frontline. lol I caught it quick, so she only had about 8 on her, but darn..that stinks. I keep Capstar on hand and I bought some of the Frontline powder and spray, just in case.

I hope you've gotten rid of all the lil' buggers.  No fun.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for being so great everyone!! I appreciate your empathy for our little crisis. My whole body itches because I just imagine that they are crawling on me.

I just got off the phone with the vet and they have never heard of Capstar. I thought it was a prescription. Do you know if it is? Where do I get it? They said not to give her anything more or put anything else on her because she is so tiny - almost 5 lbs. I'm confused.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Good to have on hand: http://www.1800petmeds.com/Capstar-prod10325.html


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Your vet has never heard of Capstar??? Wow, that's really strange! Are the fleas gone now? If they are then you don't have to give it to her anymore.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am also surprised your vet does not know about Capstar, but I do agree with her size I would not use anything else on her. I used tweezers and line combed Smarty, I itched for days and could not touch her without looking for fleas. Good luck


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Thanks for being so great everyone!! I appreciate your empathy for our little crisis. My whole body itches because I just imagine that they are crawling on me.


I know the feeling, Karen! I used to do monthly lice check at my kids' school - when we'd find one, I'd be itchy for the rest of the day!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I am also surprised your vet does not know about Capstar, but I do agree with her size I would not use anything else on her. I used tweezers and line combed Smarty, I itched for days and could not touch her without looking for fleas. Good luck


My vet's office people don't know about Capstar, either. (I forgot to ask the vet herself.) Neither did the feed store where I buy dog/cat food. I wonder, do you need a prescription to get it? It sounds like it would be good to have on hand, since so many of you know about it and think it's common.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheri said:


> My vet's office people don't know about Capstar, either. (I forgot to ask the vet herself.) Neither did the feed store where I buy dog/cat food. I wonder, do you need a prescription to get it? It sounds like it would be good to have on hand, since so many of you know about it and think it's common.


Sheri - You can buy it from the link that JeanMarie provided. It says is is $27, but doesn't say for how many pills. I'm very interested. I think I'm going to see if the local stores carry it. If they do - I will probably buy it if and when I ever need. I'm really hoping that once they are gone that they will never come back.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Jane said:


> I know the feeling, Karen! I used to do monthly lice check at my kids' school - when we'd find one, I'd be itchy for the rest of the day!


Yuck - Lice have got to be worse than fleas!! What a job!! But they must be stopped.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm getting her ready for a bath - I think they are all dead that are on her - yeah!! Hoping the rest of the house is OK as well. I still have the DE in the carpet and it is like white patches of powdery dust everywhere. I let Gracie out of her pen and she is stirring it all up again. (Imagine - she is stir crazy and has to get 24 hours worth of energy out) But it's hard to breathe!! Once she has a bath she is going to get all of that powder in her hair. I can't vacuum that up until tomorrow night. I guess she will get yet another bath in a day or two just to get the dust out. I can live with that - just not the fleas.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fleas create such a hassle! I'm glad it looks like you've conquered it already. 

We have a lot of feral cats & wild squirrels in the neighborhood. Add my neighbor's dog to the mix and I can't believe we haven't had a flea infestation in years. Every bath I check each dog carefully and have only found two fleas in the last year. Whew! Hopefully, this is the end for you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, I'm glad it looks like you have everything in control. I really didn't know fleas even lived in the cold weather. Hugs to you and Gracie.
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> I'm getting her ready for a bath - I think they are all dead that are on her - yeah!! Hoping the rest of the house is OK as well. I still have the DE in the carpet and it is like white patches of powdery dust everywhere. I let Gracie out of her pen and she is stirring it all up again. (Imagine - she is stir crazy and has to get 24 hours worth of energy out) But it's hard to breathe!! Once she has a bath she is going to get all of that powder in her hair. I can't vacuum that up until tomorrow night. I guess she will get yet another bath in a day or two just to get the dust out. I can live with that - just not the fleas.


With DE a little goes a long way.
I use about 1/2 of a cup total for my main living room. Since it sounds like you might have put it on a little heavy be careful when you vaccum because the DE can clog the filter if there's too much of it.

Oh and Capstar costs $6 a dose at my vet.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Karen, I'm glad it looks like you have everything in control. I really didn't know fleas even lived in the cold weather. Hugs to you and Gracie.
> Carole


Carole, Denver is not as cold as many may believe. We are just a few miles from the Rocky Mountains. We have had a couple of warmer winters than usual. Yesterday it was 65 degrees - unusually warm for this time of year. When it snows - it usually is gone in a day unless we have a blizzard. Then, that's a different story.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Eva said:


> With DE a little goes a long way.
> I use about 1/2 of a cup total for my main living room. Since it sounds like you might have put it on a little heavy be careful when you vaccum because the DE can clog the filter if there's too much of it.
> 
> Oh and Capstar costs $6 a dose at my vet.


Eva - I'm thinking you are right. I had no way to put it on, but by hand and that is so hard to sprinkle it on. So, I just took and broom and tried to work it into the carpet. How do you put it on? At least those little boogers don't have a chance or so I pray. Yes, I have literally prayed about it. LOL! I don't do well around bugs.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

You have my sympathy. A flea infestation is no fun. I am horriblly allergic to flea bites. I used to have a terrible time when I lived in So Cal near the beach before the topical medications were on the market. The only thing that worked was the borax powder back then.

I would also look into treating your yard with beneficial nematodes since you have squirrels. Springtime is a good time to do it when the ground is moist and the weather a little warmer. You can buy them online or at some nurseries. I've also heard that the new Comfortis pill is very good at killing the fleas on the animal.

I'm glad you've got it under control.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> I would also look into treating your yard with beneficial nematodes since you have squirrels. Springtime is a good time to do it when the ground is moist and the weather a little warmer. You can buy them online or at some nurseries.


Do I just ask them for beneficial nematodes? Is there a brand to look for? Thanks for the tip.

Squirrels are more heavily populated now than ever before. I have a thread that shows a picture of Gracie in a tree chasing one away. I thought it was cute, but now I'm just as annoyed by them as she is. I'll be barking at them when I see them, too.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Eva - I'm thinking you are right. I had no way to put it on, but by hand and that is so hard to sprinkle it on. So, I just took and broom and tried to work it into the carpet. How do you put it on? At least those little boogers don't have a chance or so I pray. Yes, I have literally prayed about it. LOL! I don't do well around bugs.


 I wear gloves and a mask when I spread it and grab a small handful and let it fly..lol
It's the easiest way for me to dispurse it evenly and if I do it from all 4 corners of the room I'm finished quickly. 
When I'm finished I use a broom and brush it into the carpet..turn on the air purifier and open the windows to reduce the dust...it takes about 20 minutes to settle and I have to dust afterward but it's only once a month so not too bad. 
It's worth it if it means keeping the fleas away! 
I'm also planning on treating the yard with beneficial nemotodes this spring to keep strays and wildlife from bringing fleas into the yard.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a link for controlling fleas in a less toxic way. I would google "beneficial nematodes fleas" to find out more info. You could also put in a call to the master gardeners in your area to find a supplier. Make sure the supplier is reputable because the nematodes are living organisms and you don't want to get sent a bunch of dead ones. I think there might be a couple of different types so be sure you get the right ones for your area. The soil must be moist and not too cold or too warm.

http://www.ci.livermore.ca.us/wrd/pdf_files/fleas.pdf


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, what an ordeal!! I remember when Maryam went through this with Pablo as a pup. It's soooooo icky!!!!! I think there is so much great advice and information in this one thread that someone should keep bumping it up every other week or so from now until spring. Or until forever!!! :biggrin1:

I am hoping little Gracie is o.k. and that the house is free of fleas as I can only imagine the amount of work and worry that causes. UGH! ((hugs))


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I haven't been online in a few days, so I'm just reading this. My dogs got fleas over Thanksgiving while visiting relatives. My vet suggested buying a flea collar and putting in the vacuum bag so that when you vacuum it kills the fleas inside the bag. 

I didn't see anyone mention that yet...so I just wanted to share another tip!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Good News - When I combed Gracie out before a bath, she had only a couple of specs of "Flea Dirt".

Bad News - I found one flea on top of her head. Only 1, but still I didn't want to find any. I'm guessing the water brought it out. I put the ear cleaner in her ears (Liquid) to drive them out, and I lathered her 5 minutes for a flea shampoo, 5 minutes for conditioner. Then, I filled up the sink with water and let her soak for another 5 minutes. My hands are very dry!!

I'm so frustrated!!! I'm hoping this isn't a sign that I'm going to have a problem because technically the Front Line should have killed them all. Can I get Capstar at PetsMart? Or do I HAVE to order it online since my vet hasn't heard of it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Debby - I think I'm going to start calling the nurseries now, so that when the time comes I will know where to get it. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

polo said:


> I haven't been online in a few days, so I'm just reading this. My dogs got fleas over Thanksgiving while visiting relatives. My vet suggested buying a flea collar and putting in the vacuum bag so that when you vacuum it kills the fleas inside the bag.
> 
> I didn't see anyone mention that yet...so I just wanted to share another tip!


I appreciate all suggestions. So - Thank you! I have a Dyson Vacuum. So, I have no bag. I just dump it outside immediately and my husband washed it out as well. I hope this will do as well.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm itching just reading these posts...*

You are lucky Gracie is white so you can see them! I hope they are all gone and never come back!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to order the Capstar online because I could not find it at my local pet store, I think I got it from Amazon which I didn't end up using the Capstar, since I got it under control quickly with the Frontline, but I am going to be prepared next time. Even doing everything right doesn't mean that everyone else takes care of their dogs or they aren't exposed to wild animals.

Do you treat your yard for fleas? I make my DH treat it with the stuff from Home Depot every 3-4 months, which reminds me..its time.

Here's the Capstar site:

http://www.capstar.novartis.us/

Oh and this Frontline Spray, I really recommend having it on hand, I do believe it is probably 90% of the reason I managed to stop the infestation, the Frontline treatment just didn't make them all leave, but the spray did. I also used the DE where she sits/lays (on my couch too! LOL) and the fronline spray.

http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/products_flspray.asp

I would just call around to a few vets and see who has it onhand


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 8 flea bites on my neck!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ooohh, ick!! Does it look like you got the invasion stopped?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh gosh that stinks  Rub some DE or garlic on you to keep them away, maybe?  ugh.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Karen- Just reading this thread and your dilemma! I hate bugs too, especially fleas! You've certainly had your hands full. If you've bathed Gracie, put Frontline on her, and used DE on your carpets, I would think you should be o.k. Are the bites on your neck new from today? If so, I would put on some white clothes and white socks so that you can see if new fleas are jumping on you. Have you bombed your house? That may need to be done if everything else doesn't work. I hate to use toxic pesticides, and would try everything else first. I'm really intrigued by the beneficial nematode thing. That's a great alternative! 

I hope your flea troubles come to a quick end. :hug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

The flea bites are from yesterday when I found the fleas and was combing them out. I'm sure. I had little red spots yesterday and thought "Hmmm!! That's Funny!" Then today, they began to itch. I'm sure that I've done as much as I can for right now. I'm just going to be washing bedding often and keeping my eyes peeled for the buggers. I will spray outside another day. Today we have snow on the ground and it is 23 degrees.

So what color are the eggs and larva? I'm trying to figure out which of her beds would be easier for me to spot them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Karen, I think flea eggs are kind of a whitish translucent color. The larvae start out light, then get darker as they feed. I doubt you'd see them, they're so small. Ick....I start itching just thinking about it. You are probably well on your way to them being completely gone. It may take a little time for the DE to kill them all. If all else fails, you can bomb the house. I hate that though. If you see any on Gracie, the Frontline spray should take care of them.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't want to bomb, but I'm not afraid to do it if I have to. I will NOT live with fleas!!

So - can I get the Front Line spray at the vet?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*let us hope she isn't allergic*

Bless her that she isn't flea allergic, for those havanese it is horrendous...not that any dog does well with fleas. I have a little sweater I put on Daisy if she ever gets one...this way she can scratch but not her skin and she doesn't pull out all her coat.

No more fleas...


----------

